# mick ellis



## shanksy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,Alan Robertson of Hull is looking for Mick Ellis who lived in Bradford,they sailed together on the Ocean Monarch in 1974,Norwave 1975 also the Iberic Mick could possibly be in Aussie.


----------



## steve mclean (Sep 2, 2009)

did mick have a nick name [brains of bradford] i was on a ship in about 1977 the mv exmoor i think his name was mick and i saw him plymouth about 10 or 12 years ago just before he got the sack i am steve mclean still at sea rfa worked out of hull and was on the hull pool also i am from bradford my best mate in hull is dave spence[ steward]


----------



## shanksy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Steve,Thanks for the info i,ll pass it on to Alan he,ll be made up i know he,s keen to see him again,if you bump into him again get his number 
Regards Shanksy


----------

